# Fliegender Teppich ~ Rezept oder Lehrer?



## Kozeg (22. Oktober 2009)

Servus , ich hab da eine Frage bezüglich zum Fliegenden Teppich 150% , lerne ich denn beim Schneider oder muss ich da ein Rezept finden?? Mein derzeitiger Schneider Skill ist auf 411. 

Danke im voraus    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Kozeg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iomega1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Geh einfach zu Deinem Lehrer nach Dalaran der hilft Dir gerne weiter.
Skill 410 soweit ich das noch weiß der "normale".


----------



## Kozeg (25. Oktober 2009)

danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leonyja (4. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du was stylishes willst, musst du nach den Rezepten suchen... der 08/15 ist kein Problem. Kriegst beim Lehrer
(kann es sein, dass die Mondgespinsttteppiche nur aufm PTR waren?)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nash.ger (7. Dezember 2009)

die sehen dann nur anders aus oder?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Dezember 2009)

Nein, der "Großartige"-Teppich ist schneller als der "normale" Teppich


----------



## TippEx95 (4. Mai 2010)

Welche andere (cooleren) Teppichmodelle gibt es denn noch? (280% Modelle^^)


----------



## TheDoggy (4. Mai 2010)

Muster: Fliegender Frostteppich


----------

